# D-Link Router- no connection



## nealapp (Apr 14, 2008)

Hoping someone has had this experience and can help out. Have changed ADSL modem from 3Com HomeConnect to Siemens Speedstream 4200. Before the change, a router D-Link DSS-5+ was connected on which I have a microsoft computer and 2 macs- 9.2.2 and 10.3.9; using Connection Manager (Aliant). Since the change, the router doesn't seem to work. I can use one computer (the one I'm on now- 9.2.2) directly to the ADSL modem, but can't use it as before. In the installation, the Aliant help desk made me connect to 198.68.2.0 and is this the problem? Do I need to reprogram the router to be in sync, and if so, how do I do this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, the router needs to be paired to the modem. As for how to do this, that is what the owners manual of the router is for. But basically you will need to tell the router that the IP address of the modem has changed.


----------



## nealapp (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, seems that the router is working ok with 2 of the computers- the Mac 10.3.9 and the Microsoft unit. THe third unit, Mac 9.2.2 was working when plugged directly without the router. Unfortunately, I re-installed the Connection Manager and got some of the entry info wrong. I'll try and find where this is located and then should be ok.


----------

